# spécifier verison logiciel [résolu]

## c4-53

J'utilise parfois musescore mais la dernière version disponible (3.3) est inutilisable, le panneau palettes est vide? 

```
bertrand@poste01 ~ $ eix musescore

[U] media-sound/musescore

     Available versions:  (~)3.0.1-r1 (~)3.3 **9999*l {alsa debug jack mp3 portaudio portmidi pulseaudio vorbis webengine}

     Installed versions:  3.0.1-r1(03:27:56 09/11/2019)(alsa jack pulseaudio vorbis -debug -portaudio -portmidi -webengine)

     Homepage:            https://musescore.org/

     Description:         WYSIWYG Music Score Typesetter

```

La version 3.0.1 fonctionne bien, donc modification de mon "/etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/custom pour spécifier la version:

```
x11-themes/arc-theme ~amd64

app-emulation/virtualbox-modules ~amd64

dev-ros/cmake_modules ~amd64

dev-util/catkin ~amd64

dev-util/netsurf-buildsystem ~amd64

dev-python/catkin_pkg ~amd64

dev-python/empy ~amd64

dev-python/markdown ~amd64

dev-python/mechanize ~amd64

dev-python/apsw ~amd64

dev-python/css-parser ~amd64

app-vim/vimtex ~amd64

app-text/hunspell ~amd64

media-sound/jack2 ~amd64

media-sound/ardour ~amd64

=media-sound/musescore-3.0.1-r1 ~amd64

=media-libs/zita-convolver-3.1.0

media-sound/lmms ~amd64

media-sound/qtractor ~amd64

media-sound/helm ~amd64

media-sound/yoshimi ~amd64

media-sound/gmtp ~amd64

media-sound/lingot ~amd64

media-plugins/g2reverb ~amd64

media-plugins/ir_lv2 ~amd64

media-plugins/ams-lv2 ~amd64

media-libs/suil ~amd64

media-libs/lvtk ~amd64

media-libs/libnsgif ~amd64

media-libs/gegl ~amd64

media-libs/babl ~amd64

sys-libs/timezone-data ~amd64

sys-fs/libfat ~amd64

sys-apps/inxi ~amd64

```

Modification faite en suivant ce qui est écrit sur cette page.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Portage/Branches/fr

 *Quote:*   

> Tester des versions particulières
> 
> Pour utiliser une version de logiciel spécifique de la branche testing quand vous ne voulez pas que Portage utilise la branche testing pour les versions ultérieures, ajoutez la version dans package.accept_keywords. Dans ce cas, utilisez l'opérateur =. Il est également possible d'entrer une gamme de versions en utilisant les opérateurs <=, <, > ou >=.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, si des informations de version sont ajoutées, un opérateur doit être utilisé. Sans informations de version, un opérateur ne peut pas être utilisé.
> ...

 

Ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai donc forcé la version comme ça:

```
emerge -av =media-sound/musescore-3.0.1-r1
```

Mais à chaque mise à jour, emerge me colle musescore en version 3.3.

----------

## sdauth

Tu peux créer un mask pour la version 3.3 (et suivantes)

/etc/portage/package.mask/musescore

```
>=media-sound/musescore-3.3
```

(Ne pas oublier un petit coup de "dispatch-conf" pour que cela soit pris en compte)

Ainsi, musescore 3.3 sera ignoré (ainsi que les éventuelles màj suivantes si un nouvel ebuild est dispo) lors d'une màj système.

----------

## sebB

Poste ton emerge --info

----------

## c4-53

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.78 (python 3.6.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r6, 5.3.8-gentoo_v3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.3.8-gentoo_v3-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8300_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16352132 total,  14638584 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 09 Nov 2019 01:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 7c33289b0b9c7410340b20f172db68455dd412d5

sh bash 5.0_p11

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p11::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.16::gentoo, 3.6.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.15.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lv2 mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Voilà

----------

## sebB

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" 
```

Tu es en ~amd64, normal que portage veuille t'installer la version la la plus récente.

Ton fichier keyword ne sert à rien.

Comme te l'a dit @sdauth, il va falloir que tu joue avec package.mask

----------

## c4-53

Merci, j'ai modifié mon make.conf (le 31/10) pour voir si ça pouvait résoudre tous mes petits soucis, en me disant, si ça foire, et bien on passera à autre chose. 

Même si elle ne plante jamais, je vois bien que je suis à la ramasse avec cette gentoo.

```
USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jack jpeg ladspa lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc lv2 mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Le USE du "emerge --info" c'est la combinaison du use de mon make .conf et celui du profile "default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop"

----------

## c4-53

Je reviens vers vous toujours pour un problème similaire, à savoir l'incompatibilité de jack2 et de jack-audio-connection-kit.

Tout fonctionnait bien, mais j'avais des soucis avec la lecture de certaines vidéos avec vlc. Il manquait libav et opus, après modification du USE de mon make.conf et "maské" jack-audio-connection-kit

```
# emerge -avuDN --newuse --with-bdeps=y @world

 * IMPORTANT: 11 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.125.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "media-video/libav-12.3::gentoo" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "media-video/vlc-3.0.8::gentoo[libav,ffmpeg]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

mon make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver1 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"

ALSA_CARDS="usb-audio"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom"

LINGUAS="fr"

L10N="fr"

USE="python gtk openssl lv2 jack libsamplerate networkmanager alsa fuse dvd ffmpeg opus libav mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm cdda vcd cdio live  mtp -kde -bluetooth -ppp -wext -wifi"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.or>
```

J'ai réinstallé mon système donc plus de ~amd64 dans le make.conf, de plus j'ai installé jack2 au tout début sinon c'est l'autre qui s'installe par défaut.

Sinon quand je vire le mask pour jack-audio-connection-kit, jobtien ceci

```
# emerge -avuDN --newuse --with-bdeps=y @world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask: >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask/jack-audio-connection-kit: >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit

 * IMPORTANT: 11 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/vo-aacenc-0.1.3::gentoo  USE="-examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 599 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-process/lsof-4.91::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -examples -rpc (-selinux)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.125.0::gentoo  USE="alsa pam (-altivec) (-coreaudio) -debug -doc -examples -oss" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse -3dnow" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.2.2:0/12::gentoo [2.2.1-r1:0/12::gentoo] USE="argon2 luks1_default nls openssl udev -gcrypt -kernel -libressl -nettle -pwquality -reencrypt -static -static-libs -urandom" 10 556 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.10::gentoo  USE="X alsa dbus joystick libsamplerate* opengl sound threads udev video (-altivec) (-aqua) (-custom-cflags) -gles -haptic -kms -nas -oss -pulseaudio -static-libs -tslib -vulkan -wayland -xinerama -xscreensaver" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow" VIDEO_CARDS="(-vc4)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/libav-12.3:0/12::gentoo  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 cdio encode gpl hardcoded-tables jack mp3 network openssl opus sdl ssl theora truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -faac -fdk -fontconfig -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -libressl (-neon) (-nvidia) -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rtmp -speex -static-libs -test -threads -tools -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" 5 145 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/aubio-0.4.7-r1:0/5::gentoo  USE="ffmpeg jack libav* libsamplerate* python -doc -double-precision -examples -fftw -sndfile -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2::gentoo  USE="X encode libav* mp3 opus* sdl theora truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -speex -threads -vaapi -vdpau" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav-1.14.4.4.1.3_p20190329:1.0::gentoo  USE="libav* orc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gegl-0.4.18:0.4::gentoo  USE="cairo ffmpeg lcms libav* pdf sdl svg tiff -debug -introspection -lensfun -openexr -raw -test -umfpack -v4l -vala -webp" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/vlc-3.0.8:0/5-9::gentoo  USE="X a52 alsa bidi dbus dts dvbpsi dvd encode ffmpeg flac gcrypt jack jpeg libav* libnotify libsamplerate live mad matroska mp3 mpeg mtp ncurses ogg opus png qt5 ssl svg theora truetype udev vorbis x264 xml (-altivec) -aom -archive -aribsub -bluray -cddb -chromaprint -chromecast -dav1d -dc1394 -debug (-directx) -faad -fdk -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gme -gnome-keyring -gstreamer -ieee1394 -kate -libass -libcaca -libtar -libtiger -linsys -lirc -lua -macosx-notifications -modplug -musepack -nfs -omxil -opencv -optimisememory -postproc -projectm -pulseaudio -rdp -run-as-root -samba -sdl-image -sftp -shout -sid -skins -soxr -speex -srt -taglib -test -tremor -twolame -upnp -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vnc -vpx -wayland -x265 -zeroconf -zvbi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/audacity-2.2.2::gentoo  USE="alsa ffmpeg flac jack ladspa lame libav* lv2 mad midi nls portmixer soundtouch vorbis vst -doc -id3tag -sbsms -twolame -vamp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.14.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd ffmpeg flac jack mp3 mpeg ogg opus* theora vcd vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -http -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -v4l -vaapi -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/soundconverter-3.0.2::gentoo  USE="aac flac libnotify mp3 ogg opus* vorbis" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit:0 ("media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit:0" is blocking media-sound/jack2-1.9.13-r1)

Total: 14 packages (1 upgrade, 4 new, 9 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 16 298 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.125.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (>=media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.121.3-r1[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (media-video/libav-12.3:0/12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) USE="X aac alsa bzip2 cdio encode gpl hardcoded-tables jack mp3 network openssl opus sdl ssl theora truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bs2b -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -faac -fdk -fontconfig -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -libressl (-neon) (-nvidia) -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rtmp -speex -static-libs -test -threads -tools -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop"

  (media-sound/jack2-1.9.13-r1:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-sound/jack2 required by @selected 

    media-sound/jack2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64d(-)?,abi_riscv_lp64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] (media-sound/jack2[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/jack-0:0/0::gentoo, installed) USE="" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)"

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## sebB

Un de tes problèmes vient du fait que tu as activé ffmeg et libav dans ton make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 2015-02-01-use-libav
> 
>   Title                     ffmpeg/libav conflict management: USE=libav
> 
>   Author                    Michał Górny <mgorny@gentoo.org>
> ...

 

----------

## c4-53

Merci bonne pioche, le problème maintenant c'est libav et ffmpeg n'ont pas l'air de vouloir cohabité dans VLC

J'ai modifié le use du make.conf 

```
USE="python gtk openssl lv2 jack libsamplerate networkmanager alsa fuse dvd opus mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm cdda vcd cdio live  mtp -kde -bluetooth -ppp -wext -wifi"
```

Mon /etc/portage/package.use/custom_use

```
x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_radeon

dev-lang/python sqlite

app-crypt/pinentry gnome-keyring

media-libs/libvpx postproc

dev-db/sqlite secure-delete

sci-libs/fftw threads

sys-libs/zlib minizip

media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

dev-libs/xmlsec gnutls nss openssl gcrypt

media-video/vlc libav

#virtual/ffmpeg libav

#media-sound/jack2 opus

dev-qt/qtmultimedia widgets

media-libs/opus custom-modes

#media-video/libav opus

#media-libs/gegl libav

#media-sound/audacity libav

media-libs/aubio libav ffmpeg

#media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav libav

```

```
# emerge -avuDN --newuse --with-bdeps=y @world

 * IMPORTANT: 11 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.2.2:0/12::gentoo [2.2.1-r1:0/12::gentoo] USE="argon2 luks1_default nls openssl udev -gcrypt -kernel -libressl -nettle -pwquality -reencrypt -static -static-libs -urandom" 10 556 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.10::gentoo  USE="X alsa dbus joystick libsamplerate* opengl sound threads udev video (-altivec) (-aqua) (-custom-cflags) -gles -haptic -kms -nas -oss -pulseaudio -static-libs -tslib -vulkan -wayland -xinerama -xscreensaver" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow" VIDEO_CARDS="(-vc4)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.3:0/56.58.58::gentoo  USE="X alsa bzip2 cdio encode gnutls gpl hardcoded-tables iconv jack lv2 mp3 network opengl openssl opus postproc sdl svg theora threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -chromaprint -chromium -codec2 -cpudetection -debug -doc -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libaom -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -libressl -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -libxml2 -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -openal -opencl -openh264 -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -snappy -speex -srt -ssh -static-libs -test -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gegl-0.4.18:0.4::gentoo  USE="cairo lcms pdf sdl svg tiff -debug -ffmpeg* -introspection -lensfun -libav -openexr -raw -test -umfpack -v4l -vala -webp" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2::gentoo  USE="X encode mp3 opus* sdl theora truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -libav -speex -threads -vaapi -vdpau" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/audacity-2.2.2::gentoo  USE="alsa flac jack ladspa lame lv2 mad midi nls portmixer soundtouch vorbis vst -doc -ffmpeg* -id3tag -libav -sbsms -twolame -vamp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.14.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac jack mp3 mpeg ogg opus* theora vcd vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg* -http -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -v4l -vaapi -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/soundconverter-3.0.2::gentoo  USE="aac flac libnotify mp3 ogg opus* vorbis" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6" 0 KiB

Total: 8 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 10 556 KiB

!!! The following update(s) have been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies

!!! triggered by backtracking:

media-libs/aubio:0

media-video/vlc:0

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

```

Mais il me colle à la fin

```
media-libs/aubio:0

media-video/vlc:0
```

----------

## sebB

 *Quote:*   

> Le problème maintenant c'est libav et ffmpeg n'ont pas l'air de vouloir cohabité dans VLC 

 

C'est l'un ou l'autre

Tu veux utiliser quoi? libav ou ffmpeg?

Là t'as tout viré de ton make.conf...

Dièse toutes les entrées de ton package.use qui contiennent les USE libav et ffmpeg et relance le emerge -uDNvp @world et poste le.

Par ex  media-libs/aubio libav ffmpeg  ce n'est pas bon

----------

## c4-53

J'ai déjà essayé mais VLC me sort des "Codec non pris en charge: VLC ne peut pas décoder le format « av01 » (AOMedia's AV1 Video)" quand je veux lire des .mkv

```
poste01 ~ # emerge -uDNvp @world

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-2.2.2:0/12::gentoo [2.2.1-r1:0/12::gentoo] USE="argon2 luks1_default nls openssl udev -gcrypt -kernel -libressl -nettle -pwquality -reencrypt -static -static-libs -urandom" 10 556 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.10::gentoo  USE="X alsa dbus joystick libsamplerate* opengl sound threads udev video (-altivec) (-aqua) (-custom-cflags) -gles -haptic -kms -nas -oss -pulseaudio -static-libs -tslib -vulkan -wayland -xinerama -xscreensaver" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow" VIDEO_CARDS="(-vc4)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/aubio-0.4.7-r1:0/5::gentoo  USE="jack libsamplerate* python -doc -double-precision -examples -ffmpeg* -fftw -libav -sndfile -test" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.1.3:0/56.58.58::gentoo  USE="X alsa bzip2 cdio encode gnutls gpl hardcoded-tables iconv jack lv2 mp3 network opengl openssl opus postproc sdl svg theora threads truetype vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -chromaprint -chromium -codec2 -cpudetection -debug -doc -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libaom -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -libressl -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -libxml2 -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -openal -opencl -openh264 -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -samba -snappy -speex -srt -ssh -static-libs -test -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gegl-0.4.18:0.4::gentoo  USE="cairo lcms pdf sdl svg tiff -debug -ffmpeg* -introspection -lensfun -libav -openexr -raw -test -umfpack -v4l -vala -webp" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ffmpeg-9-r2::gentoo  USE="X encode mp3 opus* sdl theora truetype x264 -gsm -jpeg2k -libav -speex -threads -vaapi -vdpau" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/audacity-2.2.2::gentoo  USE="alsa flac jack ladspa lame lv2 mad midi nls portmixer soundtouch vorbis vst -doc -ffmpeg* -id3tag -libav -sbsms -twolame -vamp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.14.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac jack mp3 mpeg ogg opus* theora vcd vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg* -http -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -v4l -vaapi -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/soundconverter-3.0.2::gentoo  USE="aac flac libnotify mp3 ogg opus* vorbis" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6" 0 KiB

Total: 9 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 10 556 KiB

 * IMPORTANT: 11 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

```

----------

## sebB

Lance la MAJ.

Ensuite pour ton problème de VLC, dans ton package.use tu rajoute

```
media-video/vlc dav1d
```

et tu relance une maj. Va peut-être falloir ajouter d'autres USE telle que ffmpeg.

D'ailleurs si tes apllis audio se plaignent d'un manque de ffmpeg, ca ne te coute rien de le rajouter dans ton make.conf.

----------

## c4-53

J'ai remodifié mon make.conf en supprimant toute les variable que j'avais copier sur le site de vlc https://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-gentoo.html

mon nouveau use 

```
USE="python gtk openssl lv2 jack libsamplerate networkmanager alsa fuse mtp -kde -bluetooth -ppp -wext -wifi" 
```

Et re-modif du "/etc/portage/package.use/custom_use"

```

x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_radeon

dev-lang/python sqlite

app-crypt/pinentry gnome-keyring

media-libs/libvpx postproc

dev-db/sqlite secure-delete

sci-libs/fftw threads

sys-libs/zlib minizip

media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

dev-libs/xmlsec gnutls nss openssl gcrypt

media-video/vlc opus

#virtual/ffmpeg libav

media-video/ffmpeg theora

#media-sound/jack2 opus

dev-qt/qtmultimedia widgets

media-libs/opus custom-modes

#media-video/libav opus

#media-libs/gegl libav

#media-sound/audacity libav

#media-libs/aubio libav 

#media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav libav

```

J'ai lancé la mise à jour, ça compile... Bon maintenant il me reste à trouver comment avoir l'image sur des .mkv. En fait rectification sur certains mkv c'est bon

Bizarre il me semblait avoir mis le message d'erreur de vlc!

```
Codec non pris en charge:

VLC ne peut pas décoder le format « av01 » (AOMedia's AV1 Video)
```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *c4-53 wrote:*   

> Bon maintenant il me reste à trouver comment avoir l'image sur des .mkv. En fait rectification sur certains mkv c'est bon

 

MKV est un format de fichier, un conteneur, il est donc "indépendant" des codecs audio/video qu'il contient.

----------

## c4-53

C'est bon j'ai trouvé, un peu un mix de tout. A un moment j'ai eu peur d'avoir oublié un truc con comme les gstreamer ugly/bad/ugly, mais c'était bon

le USE du make.conf: theora et opus sont revenus, je me tâte pour supprimer le -kde...(sous mate je suis)

```
USE="python gtk openssl lv2 jack libsamplerate networkmanager alsa theora opus fuse mtp -kde -bluetooth -ppp -wext -wifi"
```

le /etc/portage/package.use/custom_use (j'ai remis les use du site vlc, je ne suis pas sûr pour le oggvorbis...)

```
x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_radeon

dev-lang/python sqlite

app-crypt/pinentry gnome-keyring

media-libs/libvpx postproc

dev-db/sqlite secure-delete

sci-libs/fftw threads

sys-libs/zlib minizip

media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

dev-libs/xmlsec gnutls nss openssl gcrypt

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live gstreamer opus dav1d 

#virtual/ffmpeg libav

media-video/ffmpeg theora opus

#media-sound/jack2 opus

dev-qt/qtmultimedia widgets

media-libs/opus custom-modes

#media-video/libav opus

#media-libs/gegl libav

#media-sound/audacity libav

#media-libs/aubio libav

#media-plugins/gst-plugins-libav libav

```

----------

## El_Goretto

Confronte la liste des Use flags qu'on te fait définir avec ceux qui existent réellement, car il me semble y a voir un joli delta (genre rien que wxwindows et freetype qui ne sont plus d'actualité).

----------

## c4-53

C'est bien la limite des "copier/coller"... surtout quand t'ont ne regarde pas ce que l'on copie  :Confused: 

Re-modif du "use" make .conf

```
USE="python gtk openssl lv2 jack libsamplerate networkmanager alsa theora opus fuse mtp -bluetooth -ppp -wext -wifi"

```

et du /etc/portage/package.use/custom_use

```

app-crypt/pinentry gnome-keyring

dev-db/sqlite secure-delete

dev-libs/xmlsec gnutls nss openssl gcrypt

dev-lang/python sqlite

dev-qt/qtmultimedia widgets

media-libs/freetype harfbuzz

media-libs/libvpx postproc

media-libs/opus custom-modes

media-video/vlc a52 bidi cddb dav1d dts dvd ffmpeg flac gstreamer live mad matroska mp3 mpeg ogg opus svg theora truetype vorbis

media-video/ffmpeg theora opus

sci-libs/fftw threads

sys-libs/zlib minizip

x11-libs/libdrm video_cards_radeon

```

----------

